

Instagram Co-Founder’s Girlfriend Learns Python to Launch Lovestagram - jfarmer
http://lovestagram.com/

======
jfarmer
Kaitlyn learned Python to build this as a Valentine's Day present for her
boyfriend, Mike Krieger, one of the co-founders of Instagram.

